# Pre-Delivery Inspection Checklist



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a *Pre-Delivery Checklist* that you may use during your new trailer inspection at the dealer. It was put together by Tom Boles, and is in Microsoft Word format. It is 9 pages long, and is 71 Kb in size. It has some really good info in it, and is one of the best I have seen.

This will work out nice for you at the dealer when purchasing your new trailer.

If you would like a copy, I can email it to you. Just shoot me an PM or Email, and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'd love a copy of that. I have absolutely no idea what to look for when I pick the thing up. I'll shoot you a PM with my email address.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You can download the list at Doug's RV Checklists he has it in Word, PDF and other formats. I've used it for my past two trailers, very detailed list.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

You should see this thing -- it's very detailed! He sent me a copy, and man what a list.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I downloaded it last week, and started to tell my dealer about it. She started to get nervous, and was asking why I would want to use the check list, since the unit is inspected at the factory, and again when it is received.

I explained that I wish to limit my return trips to her lot, as it is an 80+ mile drive, one way. I told her I would fax it to her, and she can have the service department use it when they prep the unit for delivery, and I think I will ask her to have them sign it.

From what she said, where the delivery's take place is not excessable to water and sewer for checking those utilities. I can only assume that shore power is out too! But if I have a signature that it was checked, I will have a warm fuzzy feeling, and a reason to be PO'd







with a trip back.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Fax a copy to your dealer. Ours had a hose, but didn't always hook it up for the PDi, but they did with me


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Tim,

Are you saying that during the PDI they are not going to hook up water or electric? How can they do proper PDI with the new owner without hooking up? This would bother me a bit.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not really sure, but this dealer has received great reviews from other members of this forum. I guess only time will tell. Right now, we are trying to reach an agreement on hitch price and installation. The original $ they gave me was at least 10% higher then two other quotes, one of them from their own parts/service department.

I'm getting a great price on the trailer, so maybe I should just eat a little crow, and pay the higher price, but when the parts department at the same dealership quotes a price that is $110 less, I start to get angry.

The PDI is still up in the air.

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Good luck,

I am sure you will be fine. You have done more homework then I did.


----------

